# Mexican worker says 'i don't wanna pay taxes!"



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok ok here is the deal. I got a mexican worker lined up to be my first full time employer. I've worked with this guy with a previous company in the past before i was on my own. The guy is a great worker, has a drivers license, a car, and a SS #. Honest, reliable, etc. Knows more about the actually work then i do.

We are negioating pay right now. He says he wants 15 bucks an hour, but wants to pay no taxes. So he is saying he was to be pay whatever works out to be 15 after taxes.

Then he says i do not have to pay him over time, just the 15 an hour. To bad the goverment will come after me for that.

So how should i deal with this? 


Matt


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

"Ok ok here is the deal. I got a mexican worker lined up to be my first full time employer."

So he's employing you? If he's worth the money then no issue. Figuring the taxes like that is a pain in the butt, I know from experience.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL I meant EMPLOYEE!


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Ok ok here is the deal. I got a mexican worker lined up to be my first full time employer. I've worked with this guy with a previous company in the past before i was on my own. The guy is a great worker, has a drivers license, a car, and a SS #. Honest, reliable, etc. Knows more about the actually work then i do.
> 
> We are negioating pay right now. He says he wants 15 bucks an hour, but wants to pay no taxes. So he is saying he was to be pay whatever works out to be 15 after taxes.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he is ineligible to LEGALLY work for whatever reason, he obviously wasn't working legally for the company you worked for with him before.Were you being paid legally there? How you should deal with it is by asking yourself "I'm i doing the right thing?" Put him on the books and explain to him that you can offer him a bright future working for your company.It sounds like you need him more than he needs you?
I'll tell ya one thing, you reap what you sow!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Just because he is a first employee or a Mexican, you must pay taxes and collect all necessary items plus the normal social security and provide workmans comp.

You would probably complain if a competitor that took work away from you did what he proposes.

Maybe they will take away your social security and cut off your mother's Medicare if everyone did this.

Granted the illegal $15/hr cash is attractive, you certainly you should be able a good worker that would not cost you much difference.

If a contractor's future hinges on this type of a cost item, he should become a labor supplier and not a contractor and let someone else build.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Speak to him in his own language: Aidios, Amigo!


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

Your one hell of a guy, Dick!

Although I must say, that in my indus. wages weigh pretty heavy on longevity!
Labor can sometimes be 90% of the contract price!


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Of course i am paying him on the books with Workers comp.

What i think i am going to do it. I figure most weeks we will work 45 hours. So 40 hours and 5 at time and a half. So I will figure out the number needs to be for him to clear that magical 15 bucks an hour.

Then he should be happy. I'll be happy. And i won't go to the big house any time soon.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

More than likely he has no idea how much taxes are. If I could find someone for $15 0r even $30 an hour that knew more than me I would jump at the offer.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

tell the sh*t head he needs to pay taxes if he's going to work in this country. doesn't matter what race you are

you work/prosper here ... you pay the f*ckin taxes




you agree and/or not have a problem with his principle here rusk??


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

Please, do the right thing Matt.Put him on the books for what you both can agree on, pay your end, and just pay him the time and a 1/2, it's that simple.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> tell the sh*t head he needs to pay taxes if he's going to work in this country. doesn't matter what race you are
> 
> you work/prosper here ... you pay the f*ckin taxes
> 
> ...


How about paying $12.00 and paying uncle sam the other 3 an hour until he makes up all of his un-paid taxes with interest?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

OR

send his [email protected]@ back home


i don't mind anyone (legally here) legitimately trying to make a living. 


this guy is not. *I don't care what culture he was raised in.*

THIS is the kinda stuff that ticks me off.

our flag is red, white, blue

_not red white and green_


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Dirt- All mexicans are that way. In mexico no one pays taxes, so the place turned into a sh#t hole so they all moved here.

Farrell- I am going to do it so the 5 hours over time a week make it so overall he will average 15 a hour for the whole week.

Thats fair as he11. Now i need to sign more work since this guy can run a crew.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> OR
> 
> send his [email protected]@ back home
> 
> ...




If i am going to pay this guys taxes, why don't i pay his car insurance, rent, grocery bills. etc!!!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Speak to him in his own language: Aidios, Amigo!


:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> Dirt- All mexicans are that way. In mexico no one pays taxes, so the place turned into a sh#t hole so they all moved here.
> 
> .


and this is _okay_? 

Rusk - we're young guys. We're pretty much the next generation of contractors ...

ugh ... oh well


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

dougchips said:


> How about paying $12.00 and paying uncle sam the other 3 an hour until he makes up all of his un-paid taxes with interest?


 Yeah Dougie!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

This is a symptom of NAFTA.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Ruskent...put him on a salary. You get what you want, some overtime and he gets what he wants, 15$ plus..just let him know up front that he will be expected to work 45 hours a week.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

skyhook said:


> Lost another one to Hector. Came in less than half on a kitchen, bath remodel in a cutom SFH. The ho is American, working in the medical field. They said I was too expensive even after I cut 30% off the labor (because they were neighbors) 35% of my labor goes to taxes to pay for his food stamps, kids to go to school and the ER to have more kids. :furious:


I hate to say it, but I hope it comes back to bite them in the ass!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been wanting to add something to this thread, and finally I have something signifigant.




> *Housing Slump Takes a Toll on Illegal Immigrants*
> 
> They were mostly pulled in by the building frenzy of the first half of the decade. According to the analysis by the Pew Hispanic Center, based on census data, Hispanic immigrants (edit to add: *ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS*) took *60 percent* of the million new construction jobs created from 2004 to 2006. Those recently arrived took *nearly half.*





> Farther north, construction work also allowed José Manuel J. to aspire to a better life. An illegal immigrant from Guanajuato State in Mexico, he left the fields to sweep construction sites eight years ago. By last year he was making *$25 an hour* running a small crew laying roofs. He got a mortgage and bought a home in the United States. *He bought land and built a house in Mexico.*


Clickity-click, click

Please, just get the hell out of MY country.


----------



## kriscad (Apr 21, 2007)

1099 him!


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Amen Magnettica!!!!

I didn't read all the replies...All I can say is...

I can't believe the absurdity of it all; Your going to hire this illegal, and feel good/justified because your paying the labor burden?

If you hire these types, you are a deficit to our industry, and contributing to the decline of the construction industry in the U.S.

Come on now, as employers in this industry, we all know full well that most hispanics working in the construction field are illegals. We as a company, made the decision to employ only truly U.S. eligible workers a few years ago. We've gone from $4mil/yr. to $ 2mil/yr., primarily due to the lack of qualified/eligible help available today. But ya know what? It's the right thing to do.

Sadly, according to our customer feed-back, most of the general public/consumers, really don't understand the damagew all this illegal workforce is doing to our industry; All they're concernered about, is price. There is a small "niche" of consumers that reaaly do care who's working on thier project; That's the monority group we cater to.


----------

